# Black Lightning vs Purple Lightning. Yellow Lightning



## Architect (Feb 20, 2018)

Let's see.
We know, that common lightning's colour in Naruto manga is blue. But from time to time we were introduced to new types of electric discharges. Let's see what colours do they have:
*1. Black.*
Black lightning first debuted as a CS2 enchanced Black Chidori.
The next time Black Lightning popped up as an exclusive technique, wielded only by Third Raikage prior to the moment he passed it to Darui.
What's so cool about it?
 Blue  conducted along water, under the same conditions it  Meaning it is more powerful than regular blue lightning. Indeed, concentration and scale of blue coloured lightning techniques can alter, but still. In the example taken from Boruto, lightning discharge wasn't small and dispersed along the decent amount of water, but again BP hit the ocean and killed plenty of Zetsus.
*2. Purple.*
The only time we've seen it in the manga was when Madara attacked Sasuke and Naruto. And it wasn't even a lightning release. It was Yin Release. And you know what? It did nothing. It didn't even properly damage the ground. I have some thoughts about that, as that Yin release could possibly make a dream come true to some extent, but Madara being new into that couldn't do anything worthy or that technique dealing some spiritual damage, maybe.
The one who hit hard with that was Kakashi. It happened in the novel, as well as in the Boruto anime series.
Pl has several forms:
Blade (Raikiri-like).
  ().
Branching bolts (Chidori Nagashi like, but shoot from hands).
Shiden Nagashi.
If we compare its BB forms to Chidori Nagashi, we'd find out that it blows ice shards into miniscule unlike CN, that paralyzes people and 


> “Kuu!” Instantly molding chakra, (Kakashi) unleashes a jutsu. “Raiton: Shiden!” ( Lightning Release: Purple Lightning! )
> > “From Kakashi’s hand, a light purple lightning surges forth. With a bang, together with an impulsive sound, the ice swords that were attacking him were then broken and blown into miniscule splinters.
> > “As for Raiton: Shiden, since Kakashi had lost (usage of) Raikiri, it was a newly learned technique.”


PL's ultimate form also summons rain clouds.
The second comparison between purple and blue lightning is based on their effeciency in the fluids as a medium again. Here is what PL accomplished:


> Kakashi responded without a moment’s delay. “Purple Lightning!” He struck the floor with the palm of his hand. The light purple electrical current travelled along the floor, which had a copious amount of sake spilled upon it. While popping and crackling with a ‘bachibachi’ sound, (Kakashi’s attack) assaulted the fangs of ice. The ice and lightning violently collided, which then shook the ship since it had induced a huge explosion. The grand piano gets blown away by the blast. It heads toward a child who has failed to escape it’s trajectory


I don't think electricity that blown hyoton of a skillful hyoton master such as Kahyo would simply electrify and paralyze as Blue Lightning would do.
Though, it's not as relevant, as in the previous comparison due to the scale of the medium being drastically different, but still.

It also doesn't require any hand seals.
*3. Yellow.*
A popular colour of lightning in the current anime series.
Buntan's techniques, Mitsuki's lightning snake are yellow.
Raikage's lightning armour is actually of 
It works...strangely...It cut Ay's arm and Hachibi's horn, but did no damage to Onoki, nor paralyzed and didn't even repel him, while the latter was hanging on Ay's back. But, travelling alone Mei's Water Dragon it paralyzed Madara.
Yellow lightning could a starter level lightning. Ay could be putting so much chakra in it, managing to make it so thick and sharp, that it compensate for a low nature of this kind of lightning.

For what we know, Yellow Snake matched PL and Kakashi most likely tuned his technique, reducing it's power to not harm Mitsuki.
_________________________________________
So, what do you think? Which do you think is stronger: Black or Purple Lightning? And why? What are your thoughts on yellow lightning?
_________________________________________
UPD. Just found a DB translation on Black Panther and here is what is says:


> 万雷集い吶喊す漆黒の雷豹！！　Thunderous battlecry of the pitchblack thunder leopard !!
> 体から放出する無数の雷を結集し、� �き豹を創出。耳をつんざく咆哮の如� ��雷鳴を響かせ、敵めがけ次々と襲い かかる。暇無き連撃は、瞬く間に的� �団を殲滅。その速さたるや、まさに� ��光石火。。。！！
> 
> THE black leopard, a creation made of thousands of thunders expelled from the body. Its rumbling like deafening roar shakes the earth and it charges at the enemy, attacks one after another. The enemy herd will be annihilated within a second by its continuous non-stop attack. That speed, truly is as quick as lightning…!!
> ...


"The enemy herd will be annihilated within a second"
"It can even electrocute enemies at a distance (wider than the normal range) in the blink of an eye when utilizes its electric conducting power."
Seems definetely stronger than the regular ligthning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## oiety (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice observations. My vote is (excluding Kirin and Indra's Arrow, since one is natural lightning and the other is Rikudo) black.

Third Raikage, the strongest Raikage, in a village of lightning users, passed it down to Darui.

I would think the people of the Land of Lightning would be like, say, Suna's Futon Fan Corps, or Konoha's Sarutobi Katon users, or the Defensive Doton users of Iwa. As a result, yeah, I'd think Black Lightning is the strongest, at least when wielded by the Third Raikage or Kage Darui, it should be.


----------



## Marvel (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks for taking the time to do this,Black Lightning also made an appearance once Saskue got So6P chakra and he infused that into his Chidori. And Kakshsis Chidori When he had DMS.
And like you mentioned it was in the CS2 Chidori. So it seems like the general gist of Black Lightning is that it’s a form of lightning  that contains senjutsu which naturally changes its color to black.
So I’d say Black Lightning is much more powerful than the other types.


But that Disney apply to CS2 Chidori to whihc I would argue Kakashis Shinden is more powerful than that.

Which is interesting since that would imply 3A has a sage amp of some sort to which I doubt. So I believe it has something to do with them being black and they manifest they’re emotion or culture into they’re jutsu.

Yellow Lightning seems to be weaker as seen that all it’s techniques are generally weaker. A4 having yellow lightning could be an inconsistentu or them just wanting to have it be that color. IIRc Saskue Susanoo is purple but it appeared blue before.

Also Saskue’s Lightning was purple at the very end of shipowners with that new ketsurygan arc. To which I relied with the animators wanting it to look differently because same old blue/dark blue is getting old and they want to change up their style.

It’s similiar to the Flash lightning explanation.

Full Sage Chakra Black Lightning>Shinden/Purple Lightning>Semi Senjustu CS2 Black Lightning>Yellow Lightning.


----------



## Architect (Feb 21, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> them being black and they manifest they’re emotion or culture into they’re jutsu.


----------



## Architect (Feb 23, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now, Mitsuki too has a Purple Lightning, huh?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 23, 2018)

Same thing different color.


----------

